# Culligan Aqua-Cleer replacement carts



## Breeze (May 30, 2021)

Hey all,

First off, thanks for the help in advance. I cant find these carts anywhere, so i hope somone can point me in the right direction.

I have a culligan aqua-cleer under sink Reverse osmosis, 4 stage (5 stage w/ 2nd ro cart inline), w/ sediment, carbon & ro carts needing replacing. Theyve done their job, its been a year and used way past the 500gal mark, but i digress.

Can anyone tell me why i cant find these replacements anywhere? Discontinued? Retrofir carts? Anything. 

Refer to the pics for reference. 

Thanks all


----------



## Logtec (Jun 3, 2018)

I’m glad to help you, I know what and where you can get what you need.
But you’ve ignored our rules, before I help you, you have to post a proper intro in the “new members section” make sure you read the “new to this forum rules” before posting.


----------



## Breeze (May 30, 2021)

Logtec said:


> I’m glad to help you, I know what and where you can get what you need.
> But you’ve ignored our rules, before I help you, you have to post a proper intro in the “new members section” make sure you read the “new to this forum rules” before posting.


My apologies, headin there now


----------



## Debo22 (Feb 15, 2015)

They’re proprietary to Culligan, call them and one of their “techs” will come out and change them for you.


----------



## Breeze (May 30, 2021)

Hey all,

Names tyler, 17 year sparky, doin plumbing work on the side. Living in Denver currently. I keep and maintain very large aquariums at home, so alot of my plumbing know how comes into play there. 

I like what i do, and thata good cuz ill be workin till im dead. 

Thanks in advance all

-Ty


----------



## Logtec (Jun 3, 2018)

Are you a lic’ed plumber?


----------



## Tango (Jan 13, 2018)

So you do illegal plumbing, that's nice to know. Put on your helmet it's going to be brutal.


----------



## Logtec (Jun 3, 2018)

What ever happened to “the Culligan Man”?


----------



## Debo22 (Feb 15, 2015)

I’m a big fan of aquariums and the show Tanked. I’d help you with finding the water filter on that alone. But I don’t know where to find them.


----------



## OpenSights (Mar 23, 2015)

Debo22 said:


> I’m a big fan of aquariums and the show Tanked. I’d help you with finding the water filter on that alone. But I don’t know where to find them.


I had the unfortunate pleasure of dealing with a dentist office that was on Tanked. F’cking filters, tanks and other s/it in the way of all the plumbing! I might have said a dirty word or two.


----------



## Debo22 (Feb 15, 2015)

OpenSights said:


> I had the unfortunate pleasure of dealing with a dentist office that was on Tanked. F’cking filters, tanks and other s/it in the way of all the plumbing! I might have said a dirty word or two.


But the aquarium looked cool didn’t it?


----------



## OpenSights (Mar 23, 2015)

Breeze said:


> Hey all,
> 
> Names tyler, 17 year sparky, doin plumbing work on the side. Living in Denver currently. I keep and maintain very large aquariums at home, so alot of my plumbing know how comes into play there.
> 
> ...


You might want to elaborate on your plumbing experience a bit more. Maybe look at the stickies in the introduction forum.


----------



## Debo22 (Feb 15, 2015)

OpenSights said:


> I had the unfortunate pleasure of dealing with a dentist office that was on Tanked. F’cking filters, tanks and other s/it in the way of all the plumbing! I might have said a dirty word or two.


The only thing I don’t like about Tanked is they primarily do salt water. I like fresh water killer fish like oscars, arowanas, pacus, clown knives, pikes, and various other aggressive fish. Damn I miss having an aquarium. It’s probably why I like the show River Monsters so much, all about fresh water killers.


----------



## OpenSights (Mar 23, 2015)

Debo22 said:


> But the aquarium looked cool didn’t it?


It did! Dentist office was on a lift station. Major rain/flood and both pumps failed. 2’ of water. The dentist, who was a co-owner of the building was an ass! Wife use to assemble his taxes. So glad I didn’t have to take care of that building anymore!


----------



## OpenSights (Mar 23, 2015)

Debo22 said:


> The only thing I don’t like about Tanked is they primarily do salt water. I like fresh water killer fish like oscars, arowanas, pacus, clown knives, pikes, and various other aggressive fish. Damn I miss having an aquarium. It’s probably why I like the show River Monsters so much, all about fresh water killers.


Dude, start a fishing thread! I’m out for this season, but am part of some outdoor groups.


----------



## skoronesa (Oct 27, 2015)

Breeze said:


> Hey all,
> 
> Names tyler, *17 year sparky, doin plumbing work on the side.* .......................


How has this hack not been banned yet?


----------



## Logtec (Jun 3, 2018)

skoronesa said:


> How has this hack not been banned yet?


hhahahahahah!!!!


----------



## Logtec (Jun 3, 2018)




----------



## Debo22 (Feb 15, 2015)




----------



## Tango (Jan 13, 2018)

skoronesa said:


> How has this hack not been banned yet?


Well I was away for the day and I wanted more replies from him, I thought we had a big fish!

So anyway to keep up with the tongue theme.


----------



## Tango (Jan 13, 2018)

And another....


----------



## Logtec (Jun 3, 2018)




----------



## Master Mark (Aug 14, 2009)

cant you just order them filters off of Amazon??
Is this guy just a glutton for punishment and abuse??









Amazon.com: CULLIGAN US-2-R 2CT 2Stag WTR Cartridge, 11.18 x 2.99 x 6.02, White: Home Improvement


Buy CULLIGAN US-2-R 2CT 2Stag WTR Cartridge, 11.18 x 2.99 x 6.02, White: Replacement Under-Sink Water Filters - Amazon.com ✓ FREE DELIVERY possible on eligible purchases



www.amazon.com


----------



## sparky (Jan 8, 2014)

Tango said:


> And another....
> 
> View attachment 129714





Tango said:


> And another....
> 
> View attachment 129714


My tongue is stuck to tha phareezer


----------



## Logtec (Jun 3, 2018)

mrclark said:


> In the past weeks, months, we are moving clear cart images created with card templates due to the lack of reconstructed tag and the persistence of some fellows to keep tacky cart photos in the cart category to provide an homogeneous set of carts for the ones who want good quality sets. Seriously, we need to adress this issue and get rid of NOT ARRANGED, RESTORED CARTS in the database. We had exactly the same issue with boxes in the past. Some users insisted on keeping dirty, misplaced, unrestored boxes in the database giving them prioriry over reconstructed and restored ones. That´s why the category reconstructed emerged, but the time goes and that´s a reality that most of the people prefer launchbox as a way to provide cleaner and restored art and not as a preservation vault and every dirty and non adressed cleaned box went away and was replaced with better and cleaner art. I think that we must modify the criteria about carts and discs, and give priority to homogeneous carts cleaned and recreated with templates in the first category and use the fancart category only for not retail art (workarounds for digital games and fanregion based art). In a nutshell, carts are messy to scan, they have curves, materials that could trigger strange brights or shadows, sources are mixed, and using it from their original sources, ended as having messy and tacky sets, not eye candy and they doesn´t work to provide a good experience when you navigate in bigbox themes.
> My proposal is to stablish a consensus about using voted community templates to give the carts section an homogeneous appeal, and get rid of not cleaned images. You know, diferent perspectives, angles, shadows, without their background cleaned. etc.
> In snes category for example i´m using two diferent templates. Not optimal but clean enough. The first one is to replace carts with a real cart photo but arranged in a pretty neat aspect and the other is a recreation template (no so faitful as the real one but cleaner and the most common used in hyperspin previously created art.
> What do you think?


I think You’re a moron for typing all of that.


----------



## OpenSights (Mar 23, 2015)

mrclark said:


> @Logtec what you mean?


Do you think you belong here? If so, why would you not follow the rules? Why would you post on a thread where the OP has been band because he doesn’t belong here?









GUIDELINES TO POST AN INTRODUCTION


In order to join this community you need to demonstrate you are a professional in the trades outlined in the rules. We ask you to post an introduction. Are you an employee, apprentice, journeyman, business owner? Tell us if you had to go to trade school. How long? How many hours or...




www.plumbingzone.com


----------



## skoronesa (Oct 27, 2015)

Logtec said:


> I think You’re a moron for typing all of that.


I think it was an "A.I." generated post.


----------



## OpenSights (Mar 23, 2015)

skoronesa said:


> I think it was an "A.I." generated post.


No doubt, but we’ve been warned to play nice….


----------



## Debo22 (Feb 15, 2015)

OpenSights said:


> No doubt, but we’ve been warned to play nice….


That doesn’t sound boring at all. They probably want to make this place all inclusive to appease the 2% instead of the 98%. Maybe we should start helping the DIY and totally run this site into the ground.


----------



## OpenSights (Mar 23, 2015)

Debo22 said:


> That doesn’t sound boring at all. They probably want to make this place all inclusive to appease the 2% instead of the 98%. Maybe we should start helping the DIY and totally run this site into the ground.


Still pro only, but niceness still applies to HO and DIY. We just need to politely tell them to go elsewhere. ✌


----------



## Debo22 (Feb 15, 2015)

OpenSights said:


> Still pro only, but niceness still applies to HO and DIY. We just need to politely tell them to go elsewhere. ✌


Nope


----------



## sparky (Jan 8, 2014)

I tell them where to go alright lolololo


----------



## skoronesa (Oct 27, 2015)

sparky said:


> I tell them where to go alright lolololo


Florida! They'll get the hint.


----------

